# Lough Derg Lakelands



## barryqwalsh (Apr 1, 2016)

Nestled between counties Tipperary, Clare and Galway, stay right on the shores of Lough Derg at the wonderful* Lakeside Hotel & Leisure Centre* in the heart of Ballina Killaloe and enjoy 3 nights B&B and 2 evening meals.Explore the Lough Derg Lakelands some more with three more nights in the beautiful setting of Terryglass staying three nights in fabulous *Riverrun Self Catering Cottages *with dinner delivered to your doorstep on one of the evenings*.*

Win a Week long Family Break to Lough Derg - Discover Lough Derg


----------

